# Warning



## scotty (Jul 19, 2009)

DO NOT ATTEND THE SEPT GATHERING AT LAKE DE GRAY IN ARKANSAS


You may be subject to the following frightfull sights


http://deejaysworld.net/deejayssmokepit/yabb/YaBB.pl?num=1247928953


----------



## gaudet (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn you Scotty beam me out there. All I brought for lunch is sammiches. I might have to try those moink balls too. Let us know the recipe and specifics. Thanks.


----------



## scotty (Jul 19, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Damn you Scotty beam me out there. All I brought for lunch is sammiches. I might have to try those moink balls too. Let us know the recipe and specifics. Thanks.








At the end of the thread, i asked him for smoking time but i will ask for the recipe to-- i amigine its salt pepper onion and garlic.


Ray, a Canadian,winters in florida and is a master at all types of home made things.


If you think i'm not doing the wine thing, We just purchased a low end kit for blackberry,, We are going to distill the result and try to mak brandy.


Any advice from anyone on on that project????


----------



## grapeman (Jul 19, 2009)

As always you make us all slobber on ourselves Scotty.


Unfortunately we can't discuss how to do that activity of making the brandy with a steaming device. That is an illegal activity for individuals and as such isn't allowed for discussion here. Sorry.............


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2009)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN that looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fivebk (Jul 20, 2009)

I second wades reply!!!!!!!

I'd like that recipe too!!!!!

BOB


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 21, 2009)

I am drooling at 5:30am!!! That isn't right!! I have a smoker!!! How about a recipe share???


----------



## scotty (Jul 21, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> I am drooling at 5:30am!!! That isn't right!! I have a smoker!!! How about a recipe share???





he just mixed 50/50 ground pork and beef then wrapped them in bacon- they were smoked at 250 F. for a bout 2 to 3 hours--if the bacon is crispy then the item is cooked-- 
btw we all use pork butts becaus they have a decent fat content-- fat equals flavor in cooking.


----------



## nursejohn (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, call Jenny Craig!! I think that I just gained 5 pounds looking at all of that food



Looks great!


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 23, 2009)

no smoker but how about on the barbie or baking?
how high and how long please
thanx
rrawhide


----------



## Waldo (Jul 23, 2009)

Come onnnnnnnnnnnnn September !!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 26, 2009)

Scott, that is just mean! Just plain mean!



I need to save all of my vacation to go visit my Leinie Princess in Germany!


----------



## scotty (Jul 27, 2009)

PolishWineP said:


> Scott, that is just mean! Just plain mean!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to save all of my vacation to go visit my Leinie Princess in Germany!





The plan is to have one every year. third week of september at lake de gray arkansas-- lets shoot for a dual meeting of fine vine wines and dsp family smoke out--


this is my dream at least--boy what a great time that would be- especially if we chain waldo to a tree


----------



## IQwine (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck with "all" your plans


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2009)

Waldo....chained to a tree........hold up there buddy.......this aint gonna be no Deliverance type gathering is it


----------



## scotty (Jul 27, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Waldo....chained to a tree........hold up there buddy.......this aint gonna be no Deliverance type gathering is it








yikes noooooooo


----------

